# 5th Airforce document



## Micdrow (Dec 5, 2007)

5th Airforce documents from a variety of sources.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added another one above!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## proton45 (Aug 26, 2012)

Micdrow...you have been hard at work!! I offer one, "Thank you" here, for all the new documents you have posted.

Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

proton45 said:


> Micdrow...you have been hard at work!! I offer one, "Thank you" here, for all the new documents you have posted.
> 
> Thanks again !!!!


 
Your welcome!!!!!


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Micdrow
I have just returned from 10 years in PNG so will digest these with relish when I get a spare hour or three


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2016)

Added two more files in first thread, 5th air force light and medium bomber operations and airpower employment.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2016)

Nice. One to add to your collection...


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. One to add to your collection...



Thanks Geo!!! I seem to be stuck in the Pacific as of late LOL. Thanks again!!!


----------

